# can things get any worse?



## alexkeys (Apr 8, 2008)

It's been 3 days since my negative result and my husband has told me he wants a divorce (after I refused to make him a sandwich) this was over the phone, I'm still not sure if he meant it or not but I am now thinking THANK GOD I AM NOT PREGNANT 

Alex


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hun - OMG - was he trying to be funny?!

you poor thing - when will you get to talk to him?


----------



## alexkeys (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not sure how serious he is, he has been a nightmare the last few months, he didn't want to do ivf but I went ahead anyway which didn't help

he has gone to the pub and taken our 7 year old with him obviously trying to torture me this appears to be a contol tactict I am trying to stay strong, will either he does want a divorce or he is trying to ensure he always gets a sandwich!  either way it's pretty scarey

Alex


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Aw hun - the whole IF thing can really run havoc on any relationship - and it's particularly hard if one partner wants it more than the other. (i am speaking from experience here - dh didn't want to try for no 2 and only went through it for me.  We had some rocky moments...)

It sounds like you really need to talk this whole thing through sensibly hun - I am assuming that you don't want a divorce?!  and i'm also assuming that unless he has a really warped sense of humour, this isn't about sandwiches!!

Good luck - i hope you sort it out.


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Flippin Heck ??!!!
Just to say   
this roller coaster is ****e . I hope you get to resolve things - 
Thinking of you very very muchly 
|Chedza


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Alex - just seen this thread and hoping things have settled and are ok. It really is a horrible thing for a couple to go through and men sometimes find it harder to take than women - even thought it's us that sniff and stab ourselves and get poked around at. It's more difficult for some men.
(When we got our BFP before we lost it, my mum's boyf said to my DH "Congratulations...so you are a man then?")
He knows nothing about us or our tx - completely ignorant to the whole thing - and comes out with that. I didn't hear him or I'd probably have lamped him one. But it just shows how some men think and why they don't want it.

Anyway - I'm rambling now. 
I just hope all is ok x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I am really sorry to hear you are going through this.  I have to say with IF treatment it is important that you are both sure it is what you want otherwise it can cause bad feelings between you.  I hope that you have sorted things out xxx


----------

